# For Sale or Trade, CHEAP



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

One male golden retriever, 4 years old.
Finished bench champion.
UDX at young age in very few shows.
Almost ready to trial in agility.
Fantastic structure, lovely head.
Terrific temperament, great with kids.
CANNOT SEEM TO GRASP CONCEPT OF KEEPING FUZZY BUTT ON GROUND UNTIL SENT WHEN NEAR WATER.....

*B O N E H E A D *


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I'll take him. No matter the price! : 
Teddi LOVES herself some Tito :--heart:

You crack me up... just because for ONCE Tito has a problem grasping a concept.... GEEZ you get a dog with some drive and good grief. LOL

Patience.....


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Sure I will trade ya...you can have Layla, she comes complete with 300 tennis balls (trust me you will need them). Her fuzzy butt never touches the ground either...


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Okay all funny stuff aside, what are you doing with this exactly?
If you keep doing the same things and keep getting the same results, you are practicing the bad behavior you wish to eliminate. At this point I'm not sure how or why the dog is being allowed to break.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Uh Oh,
I take it Tito broke.



> You crack me up... just because for ONCE Tito has a problem grasping a concept.... GEEZ you get a dog with some drive and good grief. LOL


I hear some of them make nice rugs?? Be hard for him to break then. LOL

Time you for you to put your big girl pants on and find the solution.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Well we did actually make some progress today.
First, we isolated the *problem*. 
He does it when I'm the one throwing the bumper, not someone else. He does it when we are doing doubles or triples, not singles.
Something I'm doing is giving him the impression it's okay to go. Now I need to figure out what. Maybe something in my body posture after I throw the 2nd or third bumper tells him that's it, it's time to go?
The other progress we made is I was able to call him back

*NO HERE *(heard in the next county!)

when he broke. Even once from about 10 feet out into the water. So that's progress.
But he's frustrating me with this breaking. He's so amped up it's ridiculous. And this is after doing 20 minutes of land drills in the heat....
Also it was good to have another dog today, because he didn't get to pick up the bumpers when he broke.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

you are, of course, right.
I'd rather have my high drive, amped up dog who is sitting there leaning so far forward he's ready to fall over, quivering, every muscle tensed than a dog that has to have a cattle prod up his butt to get him into the water.
Thanks for the perspective.



Radarsdad said:


> Uh Oh,
> I take it Tito broke.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm a little late (dang meeting) if the others don't pan out, I'll take him off your hands.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

> Something I'm doing is giving him the impression it's okay to go. Now I need to figure out what. Maybe something in my body posture after I throw the 2nd or third bumper tells him that's it, it's time to go?


Fun Bumpers???????



> NO HERE (heard in the next county!)


*SIT * *should be heard in the next county* with a whistle then if he does it again sit nick sit. Here and repeat the marks. Don't let him have the mark he broke on in fact do not let him have *any* marks he breaks on.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Just my 2¢ for what it is worth... (probably not that much)

When you are TRULY honoring, you are not throwing the bumper, you are not moving, you are watching your dog. You throw bumpers for Tito all the time, so I can understand his confusion. Put water into the equation, and I can see the reason it is not working. 

We taught our dogs honoring (didn't know we were doing that) when we would play frisbee. We would throw for one dog at a time. And yes occasionally one would break on the game. Have you worked on this with Tito, where you are standing next to him? Not participating with the dog running in any way? I think that is what you need to do to convince his fluffy buttness to stay in sit. How can you watch him, and throw? Oh and by the way... the dogs of mine who could honor in frisbee? Oh no it was not happening when we would go to the dock. Every many for himself. 

Do I win? I was the first reply, when does Tito come home with me?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh oh - am I too late to offer to take him off your hands? Can't trade any of my dogs though 

And I really have to laugh a bit - sorry - but Tito has been so good for so long, that you had to be expecting something to break?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> his fluffy buttness


I had to laugh out loud at this!!!:

Ann, I'll thumb wrestle you for him?!?!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> Ann, I'll thumb wrestle you for him?!?!


How about first one there wins! LOL Ok that's not fair... I am only 5 hours away. My thumbs are not dexterous, my fingers however learned to disco. LOL


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh Barb, I can't wait until you get your next dog, hee hee, cause you know you can't get so lucky two dogs in a row! We'll be here for ya!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ya know, I do think it's the fun bumpers thing. I throw lots of fun stuff for him in the water, sometimes floating toys, sometimes bumpers. So when I throw something, he just knows he's going to have a grand time heading off to get it. When someone else throws it, he knows he's working.
Radarsdad, I NEVER thought to give a SIT command. I just automatically shout out NO! HERE!!! I'll try the sit and see what happens. 
Ok, you guys have totally screwed it up for yourselves, I have some hope now, which means I have to keep him!!!
And no, I don't think I should ever get another dog. Seriously. He's going to be a hard act to follow, and I'm too old and impatient!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Can I have Tito please??? By the time he gets here our little itty bitty pool should be operational again and he can jump in and out whenever he wants when the poolhouse door is open--he won't have to sit and wait for the command..


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Shoot - I'll bet Tito could catch a possum or turtle for me and those are not even true requirements.

I get DIBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Forget who was first - this was in hunt and field so the competition wasn't even sort of fair! I drive fast and can get there first anyway.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Something I'm doing is giving him the impression it's okay to go. Now I need to figure out what.


Your problem cannot be fixed. Give me Tito. He is a total loss and cannot be salvaged. In trade, you can have anything we own other than Comet or Jax.

In all seriousness, these two sentences you wrote are exactly the problem. Correcting Tito for breaking will work—because it will tell him that taking your accidental cue is wrong—but figuring out how you're inadvertently cuing him will work even better.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> Your problem cannot be fixed. Give me Tito. He is a total loss and cannot be salvaged. In trade, you can have anything we own other than Comet or Jax.
> 
> In all seriousness, these two sentences you wrote are exactly the problem. Correcting Tito for breaking will work—because it will tell him that taking your accidental cue is wrong—but figuring out how you're inadvertently cuing him will work even better.


But, but, but - I definitely have some dogs I can trade you. Just not the Cracker Jack. You wouldn't want him anyway - I think he might smell a little skunky at the moment.:smooch:


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, I have no idea how to fix the problem, but...
I'd be willing to take the Tito Monster off your hands. What can I say, I'm a giver and would be willing to do that for you, out of the goodness of my heart. I'd even drive over there to pick him up. (I can leave _now_...!) :


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

One time leaving a show I hung a hand written sign around his neck that said, "FOR SALE $3.50 EXACT CHANGE ONLY"
heehee
He did a pretty good job this morning...no water work, just land....guess I'll keep him for a while. He's been put on notice, however, LOL.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I kind of have the same thing for Dooley. When he is wicked, he gets a point. Everyone asks how many points he has to accumulate. To that I reply, I don't know, until he gets there.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hahaha, let me know when he's pointed out!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

He has to be truly wicked, to get a point. He is five years old (in October) and only has 7 points. When he reaches his maximum point, he gets neutered! (This is because, when he gets his points he usually is not thinking with the brain between his ears ).


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

*HEY!!!!* I spoke up first. So if she is selling him cheap he is MINE!!!!! I can buy him for Teddi. : Besides... I need an agility dog while I am training Gabby. She said he is almost ready. Oh I would play with the field stuff with him too. If Teddi lets me.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

well if his performance on the weave poles today is any indication of his agility potential, you can HAVE him, lol.
Just kidding, really he did pretty well. We now have the poles closed up totally, and he's starting to get the notion of what's expected of him.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I can teach him the weave poles, just need a few days  I can co-own him with Ann and we can add some agility titles to that alphabet soup!

Have you ever tried (outside of your field work) throwing a toy in a pool or pond and then having him do a little work before you release him? Heel backward a few steps, pivots... Not sure if that would help, just something I do with Mira for fun, since she has a tendency to loose her brain when something makes a splash in the water. But I am not doing it with field in mind, just for fun. It's a good training opportunity.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That's exactly what I plan to do next time we get near swimming water, Jessica. In fact, from this point on, he's not going in the water until sent, even when we're just playing with toys. I think that will help a lot.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh great Jessica.... now she wants to keep him... way to go. :

Oh well the thought was nice while it lasted. LOL


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> That's exactly what I plan to do next time we get near swimming water, Jessica. In fact, from this point on, he's not going in the water until sent, even when we're just playing with toys. I think that will help a lot.



See, that's where having your very own tech pond would be real handy


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

um yeah, Dan told me today that I need a pond ....


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Laura would a dog getting up during stays to lick parts of another dog owned by one of the top handlers in the nation earn a point?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Laura would a dog getting up during stays to lick parts of another dog owned by one of the top handlers in the nation earn a point?


Um, well we don't know if there were any extenuating circumstances causing the indiscretion, so maybe half a point. Perhaps the dog "owned by one of the top handlers" gave some kind of holier than thou vibe. Flip was just letting him know who's who.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Dan is my hero. You should listen to DAN!!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

the problem is getting DH to listen to Dan, LOL



Radarsdad said:


> Dan is my hero. You should listen to DAN!!!!!!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> the problem is getting DH to listen to Dan, LOL


Just start talking about what kind of fish you could stock in the pond and what how nice it would be to just walk and out back and practice techniques etc. How cool it would be to watch ducks come in to land on it. Your female [I*]gifted *[/I]with very strong powers of persuasion. Not fun being on the receiving end of it either.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> the problem is getting DH to listen to Dan, LOL


That seems to be universal when talking about non-dog-crazy guys. :doh:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

or just mention how much you would save on gas money by having water in your own backyard. Saving money is always good.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

If they fly fish it would be a great place to practice and fun too! Test out new patterns and or lures.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

LOL, the money thing is the only thing that might work, LOLOL


----------

